# ورقة علبة السجائر فى اصلاح الرموت كنترول



## ابو قشه (8 أبريل 2009)

هناك العديد من الذين يعانون من مشكلة عدم استجابة الرموت كنترول عند الضغط على البرسات الخاصه به ويعملون على تغييره اوتجاهله (ركنه فى الدرج اوعلى الرف) اى رموت كنترول اى كان تلفزيون عدة تلفون او اى جهاز به برسات الة تصوير رسيفر _ تكييف مروحه اوخلافه فورقة علبة السجائر المفضضه التى بداخل العلبه- فمثلا علبة سوبر - كليوباترا هى الحل لاصلاح واعادة الرموت كنترول لوضعه الطبيعى وبكفائه 100% 100
(( طريقة العمل ))
1- يتم فك الرموت كنترول ويتم غسل الجلده الحامله لمجموعة البرسات بالماء ومسحوق الغسيل ( اريل او اى مسحوق ) يتم غسله جيدا
2- يتم نزع الورقه المفضضه بعلبة السجائر سوبر - او كليوباترا المهمله او الملقاه على الارض 
3- يتم حرق هذه الورقه على لهب البوتجاز (( لهب خفيف جدا ))
4- يتم ترك هذه الورقه فتره حتى تبرد والذى تغيير لونها بعد حرقها الى لوح المونيوم خفيف جدا ورقيق جدا
5- يتم على تسوية لوح الالمونيوم ( الورقه المحروقه) تسويته جيدا بظهر المعلقه او اى شىء مستوى جيدا
6- يتم تقطيع هذه الورقه (الالمونيوم) ورقة السجائر المحروقه الى قطع صغيره 2.5 مم على عدد برسات الرموت كنترول
7- يتم وضع خفيف جدا من سائل لحام الامير ويتم لصق الورقه الصغيره 2.5 على كل برس من برسات الرموت كنترول ويتم ضغطها جيدا وتحسينها جيدا على البرس وسوف تلاحظ النتيجه الناجحه ان شاء الله ارجوا المشاركه والردود والاطلاع على هذا الموضوع وارجو تثبيت هذا الموضوع حتى تعم فائدته على الفقير والغنى وشكرا
(( لحظه يافاعل الخير فالعمر قريب )):67:


----------



## محمودصابر (9 أبريل 2009)

حكاية غريبة وانا فى انتظار ان الريموت يعطل شكرا
.


----------



## ابو قشه (9 أبريل 2009)

محمودصابر قال:


> حكاية غريبة وانا فى انتظار ان الريموت يعطل شكرا
> .


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
شكرا اخى الحبيب محمود صابر بمرورك الكريم على هذا الموضوع والتفاعل وشكرا مرة ثانيه على ردك الجميل وان شاء الله الرموت كنترول بتاعك لايحصل له اى مكروه انشاء الله وشكرا


----------



## bobstream (9 أبريل 2009)

تمام أخي وأضيف على كلامك أنهو ليس شرط ورق السجائر وللكن كل ورق أليمينيوم غير عازل يقوم بنفس المهم وأنا مستعمل الطريقة عدة مرات وناجحة تماما


----------



## ابو قشه (10 أبريل 2009)

bobstream قال:


> تمام أخي وأضيف على كلامك أنهو ليس شرط ورق السجائر وللكن كل ورق أليمينيوم غير عازل يقوم بنفس المهم وأنا مستعمل الطريقة عدة مرات وناجحة تماما


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
شكرا اخى العذيذ بمرورك الكريم على هذا الموضوع واما بالنسبه لورقة علبة السجائر ماهوالا لفت للنظر ليس اكثر وكلامك كله مضبوط وهو استحدام الاشياء البسيطه اى اشياء بسيطه فى استغلالها وتوظيىفها للاستفاده منها لىس اكثر وشكرا مرة ثانيه على افكارك الجميله والله يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله شكرا حبيبى


----------



## MERE_LAND (10 أبريل 2009)

*طب ازى افك الريموت اصلا؟؟!!

انا مش لاقى فيه مسامير!! 

وبشده ماسك مابينفتح!!

ايش اسوى*


----------



## البديريس جعفر (10 أبريل 2009)

إليك يا أخي صب الماء البارد في حجر حار فينكسر


----------



## ابو قشه (10 أبريل 2009)

mere_land قال:


> *طب ازى افك الريموت اصلا؟؟!!*
> 
> *انا مش لاقى فيه مسامير!! *
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
اولا شكرا بمروركم الكريم على هذا الموضوع
ثانيا- الم يكن بالرموت مسامير فيعنى ان وجهى الرموت مضغوطين ضغط وانظر الى الرموت جهة اليمين وجهة اليسار سوف تجد منيم خفيف اومجرى خفيفه جدا ضع فى هذه المجرى شيء حاد مثل الكتر او السكينه او مفك دقيق واضغط هذه الاله مع السير للامام فى هذه المجرى بحرص فسوف يتم فك المنايم والله معاك وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله وشكرا


----------



## ابو قشه (12 أبريل 2009)

البديريس جعفر قال:


> إليك يا أخي صب الماء البارد في حجر حار فينكسر


 اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اهله وصحبه وسلم عدد خلقك وزينة عرشك ومداد كلماتك
شكرا اخى الحبيب بمرورك الكريم على هذا الموضوع وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## MERE_LAND (22 مايو 2009)

ابو قشه قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
> اولا شكرا بمروركم الكريم على هذا الموضوع
> ثانيا- الم يكن بالرموت مسامير فيعنى ان وجهى الرموت مضغوطين ضغط وانظر الى الرموت جهة اليمين وجهة اليسار سوف تجد منيم خفيف اومجرى خفيفه جدا ضع فى هذه المجرى شيء حاد مثل الكتر او السكينه او مفك دقيق واضغط هذه الاله مع السير للامام فى هذه المجرى بحرص فسوف يتم فك المنايم والله معاك وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله وشكرا



الف شكر لك اخى الكريم على الرد بجرب واقولك

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_wella (22 مايو 2009)

يعنى ايه "برسات"؟
مش عرفه أى جزء دى أصلا


----------



## جاسم 511 (23 مايو 2009)

لك كل الشكر اخي على هذه المعلومه وسوف اطبقها الان....


----------



## ابو قشه (29 مايو 2009)

جاسم 511 قال:


> لك كل الشكر اخي على هذه المعلومه وسوف اطبقها الان....


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
شكرا اخى الحبيب جاسم بمرورك الكريم على هذا الموضوع وشكرا مرة ثانيه لامتداد موضوعى هذا الى موقع التقنيه لكى يستفيد منه الجميع وارجو افادتى على تطبيق هذه النظريه وشكرا


----------



## ابو قشه (1 يونيو 2009)

eng_wella قال:


> يعنى ايه "برسات"؟
> مش عرفه أى جزء دى أصلا


ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
البرسات هى مجموعة المفاتيح Keys الموجوده على واجة وحدة الرموت كنترول سواء كانت رموت كنترول التلفزيون او اجهز الاستقبال ( الرسيفير ) اورموت التكييف او المورحه او برسات الة تصوير الاوراق اوبرسات عدة التليفون او اى جهاز به برسات ارجو ان اكون قد وصلة المعلومه واى استفسار فنحن تحت امرك وشكرا


----------



## المهندسة ام حسن (14 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جداً


----------



## nabiling (27 سبتمبر 2012)

متعبة اشتري واحد احسن لي


----------



## nedalzxcvbnm (27 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

